# Lake  Winfield Scott - dam leaking



## Bonaire-Dave (Jun 6, 2016)

Boat dock unusable - water about 20 feet out. Forestry Service letting lake slowly drain and will fix later, when ever later is.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 25, 2019)

Any update on this? thinking about going next weekend.


----------



## macbeth (Feb 26, 2019)

its been repaired and refilled.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2019)

maybe it had a bad or no key?


----------

